# Forum Argomenti di discussione Organizzazione e Informatica Studi professionali  F.E. "per cassa" emessa prima del pagamento

## DrowningPool

Professionista con regime "per cassa". 
Con l'avvento della fattura elettronica la prassi è quella di emettere avvisi di parcella cartacei e quindi le rispettive fatture elettroniche (con riferimento agli avvisi di parcella) nel momento preciso dell'incasso...  
Sino a qui perfetto. 
Nell'ambito di una prestazione particolare (legata a finanziamenti) mi si chiede di emettere fattura al termine della prestazione con la garanzia di un pagamento entro 60 giorni. 
Ovvero dallo SDI transiterebbe qualcosa che per l'AdE è pagata giorno X (il momento dell'operazione) ed il cui incasso invece sarebbe giorno X+60 (con parallelo traslazione di IVA e ritenute) 
E' possibile fare questo ? Come si risolve ?

----------


## LONGBOARD

Nel caso di un professionista il principio di registrazione uguale a incasso non vale: la fattura risulterà incassata il giorno x+60, (data di effettivo incasso), altra cosa per i soggetti in contabilità semplificata titolari di reddito di impresa che normalmente erano tassati col criterio della competenza.(chiaramente in caso di opzione per regime cassa uguale registrazione) Per il pagamento dell'iva , l'emissione anticipata della fattura ne comporta il conteggio nella liquidazione di registrazione mentre la ritenuta di acconto seguirà quello dell'incasso reale.
Per SDI la fattura ricevuta il giorno X equivale ad emissione nel giorno di effettuazione, non equivale ad incasso.

----------


## DrowningPool

Il professionista, "prestatore di servizi", è tenuto ad emettere F.E. al "momento dell'operazione", ossia dell'incasso. 
Dal momento dell'effettivo incasso scattano 12 giorni (in caso di fattura immediata) o sino al 15 del mese successivo (in caso di fattura differita con dentro riferimento al precedente avviso di parcella) per trasmettere la fattura alla SDI. 
Se un professionista emettesse fatture elettroniche prima dell'incasso potrebbe ritrovarsi a fine anno con un po' di fatture transitate dallo SDI ma in realtà ancora non pagate, ovvero l'AdE avrebbe in mano un dato di fatturato (errato) più alto di quello che poi (correttamente) verrebbe dichiarato a Giugno. L'accertamento sarebbe praticamente certo e probabilmente anche qualche sanzione.

----------


## paolab

Buongiorno DrowningPool! il professionista è tenuto ad emettere la fattura "non oltre" l'incasso. 
E' sempre possibile emetterla prima.
E' possibilissimo trovarsi in una situazione di fattura emessa ma non incassata. Al di là dell'anticipo delle imposte quando siamo a cavallo di anno non succede nulla

----------


## LONGBOARD

Un esempio per meglio chiarire la fattispecie.
Professionista che emette nell'anno una  unica fattura  di euro 10.000,00 più iva 220,00 euro nel mese di dicembre 2019 il giorno uno.
Tale fattura sarà incassata nel 2020.
Ipotizzando che sia contribuente mensile verserà l'iva di euro 220,00 entro il giorno 16.01.2020, ancorchè non abbia incassato niente.
Il suo reddito 2019 sarà pari a zero
Se l'incasso avviene il 02 febbraio 2020 e ipotizzando che nel 2020 non abbia altri incassi (ne emetta altre fatture e le incassi) il suo reddito 2020 sarà pari ad euro 10.000,00.
Su tale unico incasso sarà effettuata dal sostituto d'imposta la ritenuta di acconto di euro 200,00 che sarà versata entro il 16.03.2020 da parte di quest'ultimo.
Il dato in possesso della Amministrazione tramite SDI ha valenza ai soli fini della liquidazione dell'iva dovuta non ai fini reddituali.

----------


## DrowningPool

> Il dato in possesso della Amministrazione tramite SDI ha valenza ai soli fini della liquidazione dell'iva dovuta non ai fini reddituali.

  Concordo (ovviamente) in toto col tuo esempio. Meno su quest'ultima affermazione. 
I flussi informativi provenienti da SDI verranno adoperati anche per dichiarazioni precompilate… uno emette 50.000 euro di fatture e ne dichiara 25.000 perché le altre non le ha incassate… secondo te non parte l'accertamento ?

----------

